# 2005 chev VS GMC push plates



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

curious if these 2 are not the same? My bud has a 2005 2500HD chev and he thinks the ones he installed are GMC, says they are a tad shorter? Thanks


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

mikelawtown said:


> curious if these 2 are not the same? My bud has a 2005 2500HD chev and he thinks the ones he installed are GMC, says they are a tad shorter? Thanks


They are the same as long as it is a GMT800 frame.

There were a couple of versions of the truck side plow frames threw the years, but the mounting is all the same.


----------



## bluevortec (Jan 8, 2011)

hey may that the 1500 ones, but as stated the 2500hd GMT800 chevy and gmc frames are the same.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

bluevortec said:


> hey may that the 1500 ones, but as stated the 2500hd GMT800 chevy and gmc frames are the same.


The ones from a 1500 will not fit his 2500. Frames are different


----------



## bluevortec (Jan 8, 2011)

could he have a set of non "HD" mounts?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

bluevortec said:


> could he have a set of non "HD" mounts?


Frames on a 1500HD, 2500, 2500HD, 3500, and 3500HD are all the same. It is likely that if he as the ones that stick out a touch further, they are an early model of the truckside. I am not 100% on my years, but I believe the mount got tightened up to the bumper of the truck in 2003-2004 versions of the truckside mount.

I have a 2001 2500HD with the brackets that came out in 2001 and you can stand on them to access the motor. I have a 2007 2500HD with 2005 year trucksides that you cannot get a foot hold on. Much tighter to the bumper. Thumbs Up


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

The 7169s are for the 2500 and 3500,and the 7168s are for the 1500.If he's got them on and they are to short then he has the ones for the 1500


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

Push plates 7161 and 7169 will fit 2500s from 99-2007(or whenever the next generation ends I believe). 7161 (from 99-02) are a bit shorter as the bumper in 03 was changed (to be made bigger). The 7169 plates are a little longer to clear the newer style bumper.

Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I believe that you have it exactly backwards. They got shorter in 2003.

But yes, that is exact on year breaks and bumper changes.Thumbs Up


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

OneManWithAPlow said:


> Push plates 7161 and 7169 will fit 2500s from 99-2007(or whenever the next generation ends I believe). 7161 (from 99-02) are a bit shorter as the bumper in 03 was changed (to be made bigger). The 7169 plates are a little longer to clear the newer style bumper.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong.


GM 2500/3500 frames were the same from 99-2010, good info


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> I believe that you have it exactly backwards. They got shorter in 2003.
> 
> But yes, that is exact on year breaks and bumper changes.Thumbs Up


If you are correct this will pose a problem. I bought 7169 push plates that I planned on installing to a 2002 2500 this weekend. If you're correct they won't clear my bumper :hammerhead:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

OneManWithAPlow said:


> If you are correct this will pose a problem. I bought 7169 push plates that I planned on installing to a 2002 2500 this weekend. If you're correct they won't clear my bumper :hammerhead:


Pretty sure they will be fine. The old ones stuck out REALLY far. Pretty sure the newer ones will still fit.


----------

